# how much weight do you think i can loose?



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right im doing a bit of an experiment iam at the heaviest i have ever been (and fattest) and am going to see how much weight i can loose, allot of people always say its so hard to loose weight, i have never just tried to loose weight before i have always tried to hold onto my muscle too, so this time im just going for overall weight loss,

iam 5ft 11"

i weigh over 19 stone (dont know exactly as my scales only go to 19 and im over that)

the lightest i have been since about 2001 is 16 and half stone,

im not going to eat like a bodybuilder or train like one, im going to train and eat like an average person on the street would and then i will see if it is really as hard as people make out.

one of the reasons for doing this is because i want to start my thai boxing again and iam too heavy for it at the moment.

i also realised the other day iam too heavy to go for a run, i went for an hour run and my fitness was fine i could have ran for the whole hour but my legs wouldnt let me, because of the muscle in my legs the lactic acid built up and my legs got super pumped and i could hardly move them, they were more pumped than when i train legs at the gym.

so let the experiment begin.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Good luck mate, what sort of changes are you going to make to your current diet??

Easiest most effective option would be to reduce carbs and overall meal size.

Try to do cardio regularly and your half way there with hardly any changes to an average lifestyle


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes just reducing meal sizes and going to cut carbs, iam quite an easy gainer and carbs effect me allot so they need to go for a start, i cant run yet but have got a cross trainer so will alternate between that and a walk in a morning before breakfast, last time i dieted i was 18 and half stone and got to 16 and half and that was following a bodybuilding diet and exercise programme so was still eating quite allot of food, this time im going to diet like a normal person would and see what the difference is.


----------



## StephenC (Sep 2, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> right im doing a bit of an experiment iam at the heaviest i have ever been (and fattest) and am going to see how much weight i can loose, allot of people always say its so hard to loose weight, i have never just tried to loose weight before i have always tried to hold onto my muscle too, so this time im just going for overall weight loss,
> 
> iam 5ft 11"
> 
> ...


I dont know about the section i've bolded out but if I hit my target for the end of this week I will have lost over 4.5stone in approx 18 weeks, oh and i've been hitting pb's most of the way through

Oh and before anyone asks, yes I was a fat cnut:tongue:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

right i weighed my self again on some different scales and im 19 and half stone or 124kg (272lbs)

cut my food down today and i dont actually feel hungry, i feel fine.

got up and did 20 mins quite high intensity on the cross trainer and will probably do another 20 mins before i go to bed tonight. so at least i have finally made a start.


----------



## Simmy2010 (Mar 29, 2010)

Good luck mate.

I have done what you are doing a few years back and came from 21 stone of fat down to 16 stone in just over 3 months but my body was starving and in the end i gradually put the weight back on until i hit 20 stone at the end of last year.

I did really drop my cals and upped my cardio majorly.

Hope you all the best and hopefully you will succed and keep it off.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

after i have lost the weight im going to start my thai boxing again and maybe mma too, so hopefully the weight will stay off.

did 45 mins on exercise bike tonight. still feel good on less food, think i will cycle though and not eat this little every day of the week.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Mate start with having a focus of not gaining, then work out 10% loss from current weight so say you are 19 stone, 266lbs, aim to loose 10% as a long term goal, say 3 months so thats near as damn it to 26.5 pounds over 12 weeks thats a weekly drop of just a smidgen over 2 pound a week.

3 months is long to stay motivated so do a regular weigh in, give yourself non calorie rewards for when you loose 5 pounds and accept its a long term exercise and diet change.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes i did it last year i went from 19 stone to 16 and half stone in about 4 months, but then i broke my foot so had to stop the cardio then i bulked up again, then i lost nterest and put weight back on, this time hopefully when i have lost the weight i wont break my foot so will beable to carry on with my thai boxing.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i weighed my self last night and again just now and even though its only been 5 days i have lost half a stone, im down to 19 stone now (well 120kg), doubt i will carry on loosing weight this fast, will probably slow down now to about 3 pounds a week which i will be happy with, think i will get down to about 17 and half stone before i start going on runs and start my thai boxing again, but for now the cross trainer and exercise bike are doing there job.

still keeping carbs down to a minimum and not eating nearly as much and so far im not feeling hungry so fingers crossed it will stay this way.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i weighed my self again today just to make sure i wasnt having a 'light' day yesterday and iam now down to 119kg with my trainers on, so thats 5 kg down from monday (or 11 lbs), think it must be the initial carb bloat and water thats come off, but iam starting to get the bug again even just from doing cardio, i can feel myself wanting to go the the gym again. and am getting bored of not doing anything (well playing on MW2 and bfbc2)


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

did an hour cardio this morning, think im going to start doing long steady cardio sessions in a morning (ie long power walks) and short hard interval training on an evening (100m sprints then walk 100m then sprint again) untill i cant do anymore. think i will start my thai boxing again once i get paid too.


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Heaviest I've been is 19st 10 & started doing competitions a couple of years ago- will weigh in about 15stone next show. Preferred being big & menacing tbh but having abs & a neck is also quite appealing.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well after looking through a few journals and looking at a few pics from competitions ive decided to sack the thai boxing off and get back to bodybuilding, over the past few weeks i have been experimenting with diet and cardio, and to be honest i think the only way to loose weight (for me) is to just do cardio. this is what ive been doing

week 1

reduced carbs and did cardio, lost 11 lbs

week 2

carb cycled but reduced cardio (allot), gained 4 lbs

week 3

cut out all carbs and ate very little, just ate fruit and tuna all week, and my weight stayed the same,

so for me it doesnt matter how little i eat i need to do cardio to loose any weight at all,

i will be joining a new gym in a couple of weeks but untill then im going to get my diet and cardio spot on and try loose as much fat as possible, then when i join the gym i will be ready for some serious work.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to the gym yesterday and did a whole bodywork out, ive got the nice ache feeling today in every muscle, and it feels good, i bought my food for the week too and im going to be eating chicken and rice and tuna all week and am going to get my cardio done every morning before breakfast, and get some done on an evening too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

my strict diet starts tomorrow i weighed my self again and am still at 119kg, but i think i have out some muscle back on just from a weeks training, as ive had nearly 9 months off probably muscle memory, i also took my bf% with my callipers and iam 24% bf, which isnt too bad as when i dieted before i was a bit lighter and 26% bf, im not going to focus on weight though just how i look and the bf%, cant wait to start the gym properly though thats when the real work will start. but until then going to be focusing on diet and cardio, only got a week and half to wait though before i can join the gym.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

diet has been going well, and the cardio is going ok, havnt been doing it every day yet but i will gradually do more and more, will be joining the gym next week too so that will make it allot easier to increase it.

just weighed myself and iam still on about 119kg (probably lost a pound) but my bodyfat reading has gone down to 23% (with the callipers) so at least the fat it going down which is all im bothered about. i can tell a difference too looking in the mirror, hopefully it will carry on coming off at a nice rate, would be good to reduce 1 % every week, it would only take me 13 weeks to get to 10%, but definitely cant see that happening.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

got up at 5:30 yesterday and did 45 mins on stationary bike, then did some boxing circuit training at night, got up again at 5:30 this morning and did 50 mins on bike, and I'm going to gym tonight too, I've never had a training partner before but this time my brother is joining with me so I will beable to push my self harder than I ever have before and hopefully my body will respond well to it. Can't wait to get in the gym now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym tonight, and did a hard workout for my first one, thought i might as well jump straight in to it,

this is what i did

calf raise

seated calf raise

standing straight arm pulldowns

be-hind neck pulldowns (havnt really done these before, but they felt better than ones infront)

barbell rows

machine close grip rows

deadlifts

the middle of my back feels nice and pumped now, and hopefully will feel my lats aching tomorrow too,

going tomorrow too to train chest and maybe triceps too after.

feels good to be back, cant wait to notice the changes in my body.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got another 50 mins cardio done, going to have some eggs now for breakfast, will be going to gym again tonight then probably have Friday off and then back to it on Saturday, one thing I have noticed is that my core body temperature has gone up, I feel warm all the time now which made it very difficult to sleep last night. I'm keeping a writen journal too with all my weights and reps and stes in too so I can try improve every week.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym tonight and trained chest and triceps

incline barbell press

flat barbell press

decline dumbbell press

tricep pushdowns

1 arm overhead tricep extensions

skull crushers

finally got a proper training partner now though, my brother joined the gym tonight, i reckon he will have a really good build in a year, he seems to stay quite lean but also when he works hard and sticks to it he can put on some size, but he has never stuck to it before so hopefully will do this time.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

got my 45 mins cardio in again this morning, no weights today, but back to the gym tomorrow for shoulders but wont be doing any cardio, took a body fat reading and iam now at 22.3% but iam still weighing 119kg, so iam loosing fat but no weight? must be outting a bit of muscle back on, as i havnt even lifted a weight for probably over 9 months, plus my diet is spot on this time (so far)

so in just under 2 weeks i have lost nearly 2%bf (according to my bodyfat callipers) but my weight hasnt changed that much, the only thing i can think of is that iam replacing the loss of fat with muscle, so it must be down to muscle memory and good diet.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just realised i have lost just over half a stone in under 7 weeks, so that is nice steady progress and obviously its all fat im loosing too.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

good work mate, im in a similar situation so will be following this closely!

are you back on a bog standard diet or still only tuna and fruit?!

im going for a moderate balance of normality! still frequent but with a reasonable amount of carbs to keep energy levels up, 30 mins cardio x 5 and weights x 4 a week


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate, no ive cut out the fruit now and not having tuna either, im basically eating chicken, rice and cottage cheese through the day, then having a pretty normal tea what includes some sort of meat, then i'll have cottage cheese again before bed.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well looks like im going to be training alone for a while after all, as my brother broke his collar bone last night trying to do a flying arm bar on me.


----------



## mr2010 (May 19, 2010)

Good Luck Mate.

I was 24 1/2 stone 5 years ago. I had a misserable time in my school days even out of school and just as i left i decided to diet.

I never went out, was a loner, depressed, hate life etc.

I lost 13 1/2 stone in 9 months.

First three months i was walking 10 miles a day but then i got a treadmill and that's when i was burning fat like no tomorrow.

One word of caution thou, don't do what i did, reason why is i lost it so quick i was left with a ton of excess skin, i knew i would have some but not as much as i thought.

Since i have been having plastic surgery to remove it all and it's still ongoing.

eat sensibly and loose gradually, it's a good kick when you see loads of lb's dropping off but to quick and it could become a disaster.

If i knew what i know now i would never have done it the way i did, i am basically paying the price for it.

Scars on the body, in and out of hospital, a ton of medical problems came along with it and my past is still haunting me.

Hence why i decided to joing the gym and bulk, to give me some confidence and to look more muscular and not like a stick, and to tell and show all those bas***ds who gave me hell back several years ago that i am no loner or freak as they used to think.

It's also good as i see some of them now, and guess what? they are like porky pigs and now i am thin, some even put there head down when they pass me as they feel embarrased on what they did to me and because they are now large and i'm not, yet who is lauging now? ME!

It can be hard and sometimes you will probably want to give up, but keep strong and you will get there.

Best of luck! 

MR


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym on saturday and trained shoulders

seated barbell press

seated dumbbell side laterals

cable side laterals

barbell shoulder shrugs

machine shrugs

just been to gym tonight and trained legs

calf raises

seated calf raises

leg extensions

leg press

hamstring curls

then did a burn out on calf raises again.

havnt done any cardio yet this week but will do it in morning.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back and did a good back and rear delt session

straight arm pulldowns

be-hind neck pulldowns

machine rows

pulldowns to the front

barbell rows

bent over rear laterals

rear delts on machine

deadlifts.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from gym and trained chest and biceps (first time ive trained biceps in over a year)

incline dumbbell press

machine press

incline flyes

cable crossovers

seated dumbbell curls

ez bar curls

cable curls

then i did 40 mins on the bike. Thats the only cardio i have done for about a week, but will start it again next week, will probably alternate between fasted morning cardio and cardio after weights for now, but if i dont see the changes i want will go back to doing it every morning then when progress slows add it in after weights too.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

good journal matey, keep plugging away and ul get ther


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate, i hope to one day get in contest shape, doubt i will compete though even if i do get in decent enough shape to hold my own on stage, but hopefully i can keep at it this time, iam so dedicated this time round that i cancelled a 6 hour tattoo session so i can afford to carry on training and buy some supplements to help me get where i want once progress has stopped.

day off today, but back to gym tomorrow to train shoulders and triceps.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym and trained shoulders and traps

standing barbell press (i have never done these before but they feel allot better than seated for some reason)

dumbbell side laterals

hammer machine press

cable side laterals

barbell shrugs

machine shrugs

then i did 15 mins steady pace on exercise bike followed by 15 mins of interval training on bike.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Get some current pics up bro!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i will get some up at weekend, had today off but just took a bodyfat reading and its down to 21% now so from the 9th of may have dropped 3% which im pleased with. not sure how training is going to go this week as the wife is working lates all week, so might have to wait till weekend to get my training in.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

adamdutton said:


> cheers mate, i hope to one day get in contest shape, doubt i will compete though even if i do get in decent enough shape to hold my own on stage, but hopefully i can keep at it this time, iam so dedicated this time round that i cancelled a 6 hour tattoo session so i can afford to carry on training and buy some supplements to help me get where i want once progress has stopped.
> 
> day off today, but back to gym tomorrow to train shoulders and triceps.


well that shows your dedication mate, i know plenty of guys that have been heavier than u and dropped upwards of 6stone and stepped onstage, its a long process but well worth it in the end when your looking down and seeing a flat stomach


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

havnt done much training this week, i did 45 mins evening cardio on tuesday, then i did 45 mins morning fasted cardio this morning and will be going to the gym soon and will probably train calves and shoulders.

going to really up the cardio next week and try shift as much fat as i can over the next 2-3 weeks as i think i will start a 4 week cycle of havoc then. i will try get some pics this weekend then i will take some the day i star the havoc then some more at end of cycle.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from gym trained calves and shoulders, might do some cardio later on, will probably get to gym tomorrow too, next week iam going to have to stick to the cardio as its the only thing that helps me shift the weight, i could probably not eat for a week and i wouldnt loose any weight.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

iam currently 19stone and about 21% bf according to my callipers


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

did another 45 mins fasted cardio this morning, will be going to gym tomorrow to train legs.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym this morning and trained legs, my strength is coming back fast now, this is only the 2nd time I've trained legs in 10 months

I started with squats and managed 3 plates a side for 7 reps which were deep too I went to at least parralell.

then did leg extension

then hamstring curls

then calf raises

then seated calf raises

then did 10 mins on punch bag.

it was a good session especially for early morning too.


----------



## Jonsey (Sep 10, 2009)

StephenC said:


> I dont know about the section i've bolded out but if I hit my target for the end of this week I will have lost over 4.5stone in approx 18 weeks, oh and i've been hitting pb's most of the way through
> 
> Oh and before anyone asks, yes I was a fat cnut:tongue:


like


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

got up this morning and did 50 mins cardio, found a way that makes it fly by and its playing bfbc2 while on exercise bike, it does affect your game play a bit but it makes the cardio really really easy and goes super fast, i could probably sit on the bike cycling away and play for hours.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from the gym, trained back and rear delts.

did deadlifts (which are up 20 kg from last week)

close grip pulldowns

barbell rows

straight arm pulldowns

bent over rear laterals

rear delts on machine

then did 30 mins on exercise bike

ian now eating a pot of cottage cheese.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just done an hour fasted cardio, it was really easy and went fast as I was playing on bfbc2 at same time.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

am now having the first meal of the day which is a load of eggs. just waiting for my rice to cook, I cooked my chicken while I doing my cardio and have a couple of pots of cottage cheese too, that should get me to about 5 o'clock.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

another thing I have also started taking omega 3 in 1000mg capsules, if anybody looks in here what dose would you recomend a day?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well the whole of my back is aching today so it looks like i have found the ultimate back routine for me as its never felt like this before.


----------



## elcollio (Dec 29, 2009)

what exercises does your routine consist of mate


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well if you mean for i back this is what i did in this order

deadlifts

close grip pulldowns

barbell rows

straight arm standing pulldowns

bent over dumbbell laterals

rear delts on machine

i have done all these exercises lots of times before but probably never all these together in this order, and this seems to feel good for me, will do it again next week and see if it feels the same.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well I'm up and doing my cardio again, it seems to be getting easier managing to get up and do it, sometimes I wish I didn't start work at 7:30 though just so I could get up a bit later. But it has to be done if I want to achieve my goal.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just finished my cardio and I managed an hour and 5 mins altogether. it is definitely getting easier, I think I'm more determined than ever before to reach my goal.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just took a bodyfat reading and it's down to 20% but my weight is

up to 120kg. so that means I'm loosing fat but putting

on weight (every bodybuilders dream). just need to make sure I stick to doing the cardio.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

are you pleased about this? personally i think ive got a decent base of muscle and wouldnt mind just stripping the fat so i can actually see it for a change.

my weigh in tomorrow - quite worried about it! even so, 3lbs off means i can do it, stay the same means ill be even more determined!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes iam very pleased, the fact that iam loosing fat but gaining weight must mean iam also gaining muscle. all my pants have been getting baggier and baggier I have to wear a belt with most of my jeans now but they are still tight on my thighs so at least it's coming off in the right places too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

forgot to say went to gym tonight trained chest and calves.

incline dumbbell press

machine press

low incline flyes

machine flyes

cable crossovers

calf raises

seated calf raises

then did 30mins on recumbant bike.

not at work tomorrow but think I will still get up at 5:30 to do my fasted cardio.


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

has your diet altered through all of this?

what is your calorie intake?

are you supplementing with anything? im using creatine 5g at the mo and the strength gains in 2 weeks are quite impressive! although i do think im retaining quite a lot of water


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no my diet has stayed the same apart from the first couplemof weeks where I experimented a bit. I don't count colories I just eat to how my body feels, I react quite allot to carbs so much so that I can't even carb cycle it either stops and fatnor weight loss or actually makes me put weight on. I have to keep carbs pretty low all the time, I just have a day at weekend where I have more carbs and fats. I don't take any supplements at all, I don't even have a protein powder. but iam thinking about adding some supplements.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

actually just thought I do take omega 3, but that's it.

just finished and hour cardio even though I've got a day off work, I'm going to go back to bed for a bit now.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i just took another pic of myself and i can see a slight improvement from last week so things are going the right way, i seem to keep hold of the fat on my love handles more than anywhere else, it is definitely stubborn fat, think i will give it a few more weeks and then try some yohimbine and see if it helps.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just weighed myself and iam back down to 119kg

thought i might aswel post the pic up too


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well I've had quite a good start to the week, managed to get up and do an hour cardio this morning, and will be going to gym later to train legs, think I will really push myself on squats today.


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> well i just took another pic of myself and i can see a slight improvement from last week so things are going the right way, i seem to keep hold of the fat on my love handles more than anywhere else, it is definitely stubborn fat, think i will give it a few more weeks and then try some yohimbine and see if it helps.


Just caught up with this, well done so far :thumbup1:

The bit round the middle is always the hard bit, keep working the back,lats,shoulders, get bigger seems the middle gets smaller. well done on the cardio, keep that up and you will def get there, :beer:


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate, so far the cardio is going well, im quite enjoying it as i can play bfbc2 while on the exercise bike, which makes the time go pretty fast.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from gym o trained legs

squats

leg extensions

ham curls

leg press

calf raises

seated calf raises

then did a burn out on standing calf raises again

also did another 20mins cardio

my squat is up another 10kg from last week, so in the past 2 weeks my squat has increased by 30 kg, can't wait to see what I can do next week.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just finished another hour fasted cardio on the exercise bike, will be going to the gym tonight to train either back or shoulders, will have a look in my writen journal to see which one I trained last.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

been to gym tonight and trained shoulders

seated dumbbell press

dumbbell side laterals

hammer machine press

cable side laterals

barbell front raises.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got another hour cardio done, it's been a good week so far, hope I can keep it up until I reach my goal.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

no gym today, but will be back tomorrow to train back and rear delts, hopefully my deadlift will have improved as much as my squat.

diet is still going well managing to stick to it pretty well, have a few cheats here and there but nothing major.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

another day and another hour fasted cardio done, going to gym tonight to train back. cant wait to reach my goal now.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Interesting log mate,

another big fella here, currently 19st 10lb at 21% bf, 100% natural. I used to amateur box as a super heavyweight at around 17st 7lbs to 18st.

I just stick to strength training now, hoping to get into powerlifting eventually.

Keep up the good work mate.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate, its good you dropped in actually as im going to start a strength training program this week even though im dieting, think im going to do the wendlers 5/3/1 routine, the reason why is even though iam already stronger than before (even though ive only been back in the gym for 4 weeks) i still feel iam way too weak so need to get stronger and this will help me in the long run.

it starts tomorrow and this is what im going to do

WEEK 1

squat 1st set 65% 1 RM 5 reps

2nd set 75% 5 reps

3rd set 85% 5 reps

then leg press 5 sets of 15 reps

hamstring curls 5 sets of 10 reps

calf raises

seated calf raises.


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Nice one mate, 5-3-1 iswhat I'll be moving onto in a few months.

I've read loads of success stories so you should see some decent strength gains!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

took a bodyfat reading yesterday and iam down to about 18%, but my weight is up to 123kg so have put some nice muscle on too. just hope the fat keeps coming off.


----------



## Alex A (Jun 14, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> took a bodyfat reading yesterday and iam down to about 18%, but my weight is up to 123kg so have put some nice muscle on too. just hope the fat keeps coming off.


keep up the good work.. and the scale is proving that your gaining muscle.

Your bodfat is going down, weight going up.. Thats the ideal situation !

Great work...


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers alex, i couldnt believe it when i got on the scales, i felt as though i should have lost weight and expected to be a bit lighter, i got on my brothers scales too last night just to make sure it wasnt my scales that are broken, and on his it said i weighed 20 stone exactly (which is 127kg) cant believe i have put this much weight on but lost a bit of fat, if it carries on like this i will be the happiest person on earth.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well im going to start training each body part twice a week for a while to see how it effects me this is the routine i will probably use

day 1

back & chest

day2

legs

day 3 rest day

day 4

shoulders and arms

day 5

rest day

day 6

start again

or

day 1

back & chest

day 2

legs and shoulders

day 3

rest day

day 4

rest day

day 5

back & chest

day 6

legs & shoulders

day 7

rest day

which do you think looks best?


----------



## seaniesull (Aug 10, 2009)

haven read all the post on ere caught for time ere mate but best thing i think that works for me to loose weight is def fasted cardio in the morning really makes a difference can be hard but def worth the effort mate


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes fasted morning cardio seems to be the only thing that helps get rid of the fat, even if i hardly eat anything i dont loose weight, only the cardio helps.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

training still going well and still sticking to the cardio, managed to get some supplements now too, ive got 6.5kg of protein and some amino acids too, so hopefully will beable to make sure i hit the proper amount of protein needed everyday, and hopefully will make a difference. ive also got some yohimbine too which i take before fasted cardio, im only on 7.5 mg at moment but might go up to 10mg next week, it does seem to be helping i have noticed my 'love handles' have gotten smaller since starting it,

iam now up to 20 stone but have lost bf so its all going well, i think most of the weight has gone on my back and legs from heavy squats and deadlifts. hopefully can keep the fat coming off at a nice steady pace while putting on muscle.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

trained legs last night, did box squats for the first time and i really like them, hopefully will improve my squat and deadlift, also im loving stiff leg deadlifts, can really feel them in my hams better than any other exercise.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just trained shoulders and arms tonight, was a good session i managed to militry press 90% of my 1rep max for 7 reps, so strength is definitely going up, iam considering changing to the keto diet, if anyone actually looks in here and knows this type of dieting well i would love some tips and how to do it properly.

this is my diet at the moment

6:45 3 egg whites 2 whole eggs plus a half serving of protein shake (18grams of protein in it)

10:00 200 grams of cottage cheese

12:30 200-250 grams of skinless chicken breast with 25-50 grams of basmati rice

15:00 either 200 grams of cottage cheese or a protein shake (44 grams of protein)

18:00 normally quite a normal meal usually one of the following (meals are pretty much the same every week)

tuna and pasta

chilli in wraps

chicken salad

home made burgers with 100% lean minced beef

chicken wraps

full sunday dinner normally chicken

one night a week have a pretty big cheat meal and get a take away.

21:00 after workout protein shake

thats my diet, i think its quite good the only meal i wish could be better is the 18:00 meal but having a wife and 5 year old daughter am limited to what i can have as they have to eat it too. I also have plenty of olive oil on my meals


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

oh well looks like either has no idea about the keto diet or nobody bothers to even look in my journal.

anyway im training back and chest in a few hours, will be doing some heavy deadlifts (hopefully) then will do some rack pulls too,

going to start doing cardio after my weights too, but not the normal cardio, what im going to do is spar with my brother for at least 20 mins, we have both trained in thai boxing and have all the gear to spar safely so we might as well use it for cardio, and its much more fun than the exercise bike. just hope we dont get carried away as me and my brothers are quite competitive. think i will mostly be using kicks and going to punish his legs, but he is allot faster than me so should give me a good workout chasing him.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

StephenC said:


> I dont know about the section i've bolded out but if I hit my target for the end of this week I will have lost over 4.5stone in approx 18 weeks, oh and i've been hitting pb's most of the way through
> 
> Oh and before anyone asks, yes I was a fat cnut:tongue:


Sh*t me, good work mate!!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

got to gym last night and did back and chest.

dealifts 5 sets 8 to 10 reps (normally do lower reps, really took its toll on my of my lower back doing higher faster reps) managed to do 80% of my 1 rep max for 10 reps.

then did 2 sets of rack lifts but my lower back was so tight and pumped it was hard work

close grip pulldowns 4 sets 8 to 10 reps then did some negatives on last set

machine rows 4 sets 8 to 10 reps and did a giant drop set on last one

for chest all i did was heavy decline dumbbell press, and it felt really good, my chest was aching and really pumped after 5 sets, so thats all i did for chest it felt enough for me.

then i did 20 mins thai boxing with my brother, then straight into 20 mins of jiu jitsu (non of us have actually done any proper training but have watched a few training sessions and just went by what we have learnt from watching fights) this was very tiring and felt really good for fat burning.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just looked in mirror and it seems the fat has slowed down coming of my midsection but seems to be coming of other places instead, my triceps look a bit better and can see the shape a bit better, dont really know about back but when i do i front double bicep pose my back does look slightly wider, going to really hit the cardio now and try make sure i do the fasted cardio at least 5 times a week, and will carry on doing the cardio after my weights too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym this morning and trained legs

box squats 4 sets 10 reps 1 set of 7 reps

deloaded on squats did 3 sets of 5 reps but with a long pause at bottom

ham curls 3 sets 10 reps

leg extensions 3 sets 10 reps

calf raises 4 sets 8 to 10 reps

seated calf raises 3 sets 10 reps

standing barbell raises 3 sets 12 reps.

was a good workout legs felt like they were worked hard. My brother didnt come with me so didnt do and cardio after.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

trained shoulders tonight and it was the best shoulder workout ive ever done, i couldnt even lift my arms up to have a drink.

be-hind the neck barbell press 5 sets 9-15 reps

dumbbell side laterals 3 sets of 60 reps

face pulls 3 sets of 15 reps

partial side laterals 3 sets

barbell front raises 2 sets 8 to 12 reps

my shoulders were toast cant wait to see how they feel tomorrow, just hope i dont have to do any overhead work.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well i have decided that for the next 8 weeks iam going for total fat loss, i think i have now stopped gaining muscle, so am now going to concentrate on just maintaining and loosing fat, iam going to try achieve this by doing circuit training, iam going to be using mma type ones and will be using allot of kettlebells, im not going to do any pure cardio circuits as i still want to be lifting weights, i have got a few different circuits and even a few that call for using heavy weights with cardio in between for recovery, i started this week and so far iam enjoying it, i did a mega circuit on monday and was nearly throwing up after.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

did a couple more circuits tonight, felt good, really liked doing the turkish get ups, bothe circuits i did were again mma ones, think im going to go to gym in morning and give one of the 20 min circuits a go and maybe do it twice.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to the gym again this morning and did another couple of circuits.

this is what i did

1st circuit

1 minute bench press

1 minute calf raises (was supposed to be squats but felt legs needed a rest)

1 minute pulldowns

3 minutes on cross trainer

1 minute military press

1 minute seated calf raise (was supposed to be lunges)

1 minute barbell bicep curls

3 minutes on cross trainer

1 minute tricep extensions

1 minute leg extensions

1 minute hamstring curls

2 minutes sit ups on high decline

2 minutes crunches

did all that with no rest just going from station to station

then did

bent over rows 8 reps

upright rows 8 reps

military press 8 reps

good mornings 8 reps

lunges 8 reps each side

squat press 8 reps

deadlifts 8 reps

did this 3 times with 40 kg with 1 minute rest between.

was another good workout, feel very tired now, so will have tomorrow off and go back on sunday.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

still being sticking with the circuits, ive mostly been doing mma style circuits, think im going to keep at it for a couple of months by which time i will have hopefully dropped at least 6% bodyfat and got allot fitter, then im thinking about actually starting mma lessons and continue training for explosiveness and power.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just got back from the gym and did a fast paced light weight high rep session,

this is what i did

4 sets of bears

4 sets of incline dumbbell press 15-20 reps each

4 sets of decline dumbbell press 15 reps

3 sets of pullups 12 reps

4 sets of dumbbell rows 15 reps (had a dumbbell in each hand and i felt a better contraction, and felt it more in lower lats)

only had 1 minutes rest between each set and exercise.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

interesting style of circuit training take it you like it and are progressing well? well done on the 6% drop keep up the good work.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes i can feel my fitness getting better every week, feel allot more explosive too, i did a circuit on monday with my 2 brothers and they were totally spent they couldnt do another thing but i didnt feel like i had done enough and wanted to do more, its weird though my kicks are faster than my punches so iam going to start concentrating on hand speed too, ive seen a few different ways to improve this so am going to work these into my week too.

Started to up the sparring now too, we have started doing everything, we wear sparring gloves so cant do any submissions, but we are working on putting everything together like combinations to set up takedowns, and using kicks too, the only thing is my brother is a bit smaller than me so its too easy for me to take him down, my other brother is about same height and weight but he doesnt want to do it, hopefully i can change his mind as it will be a better test for me and will improve my power even more.


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> yes i can feel my fitness getting better every week, feel allot more explosive too, i did a circuit on monday with my 2 brothers and they were totally spent they couldnt do another thing but i didnt feel like i had done enough and wanted to do more, its weird though my kicks are faster than my punches so iam going to start concentrating on hand speed too, ive seen a few different ways to improve this so am going to work these into my week too.
> 
> Started to up the sparring now too, we have started doing everything, we wear sparring gloves so cant do any submissions, but we are working on putting everything together like combinations to set up takedowns, and using kicks too, the only thing is my brother is a bit smaller than me so its too easy for me to take him down, my other brother is about same height and weight but he doesnt want to do it, hopefully i can change his mind as it will be a better test for me and will improve my power even more.


Fantastic  , aslong as its working for you is all that matters, surprising how taxing a good weight circuit workout is on the cv system.

Keep up the good work and keep the log updated!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

cheers mate.

having a week off this week as ive been getting bad migranes, it started thursday night on way home from gym, my right arm and hand went numb and had no feeling, then my face went a bit numb too and i got the worst headache ive ever had, i couldnt even remember anyones name, my wife phoned nhs line and they wanted to send an ambulance for me but i was having none of it, i started to feel better after a couple of hours but i keep getting small migranes now, they do seem to be easing off a bit now and ive started taking 900mg of aspirin which is supposed to help.

will be back to the gym at the weekend.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

So bro hows the training going, been a bit quite on this journal recently, any new pics, improvements or stories?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Alright Adam, its Kami here(went to school with your bro Lee), your bro Matthew told me you guys were on here, just wanted to say hi and your doing really well on the fat loss and fitness. How's the diet ticking along, are you still eating the same or have macro's changed since you stearted doing the circuit style of training. BTW which gym you training at?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

hi ya kami good to here from you hope everythings going well for you, i train at legends gym in queensbury. hows your bro doing?

i didnt go the the gym for 2 weeks due to not having a car and re-decorating the living room, my diet has still been pretty good though and havnt put any bodyfat on, i went to the gym yesterday and i have noticed some how i have got stronger, dont know if it is down to the explosive circuit training or not but i managed to do 3 reps with my previous 1 rep max on standing military press (which i did about 2 months ago) switching training around again and am going to do higher reps with the weights then do high intensity interval training for about 20 mins after weights, my diet has stayed the same from when i started until now but am starting to feel a bit hungrier through the day, so i have just started to swap my scrambled eggs in the morning for porridge with whey protein in it made with water and it seems to be doing the trick.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Hows the training going, i will have to come upt o where you train so you can check my deadlift technique, whats your weight now? Im around 15st 6lb and seem to be staying there but also getting leaner


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

training going well, gong to be giving legs a rest for a bit as my knee has been giving me a bit of bother, im sitting at 19 and half stone now, really need to start doing my morning cardio as im not going to loose any fat if i dont, going to be doing hiit on the bike after weights too, and im going to get some of these http://www.elite-n.co.uk/id31.html just to help me in the morning, will set my alarm and take some and hopefully as i dont ever have caffeine should stop me from falling back to sleep and should get my cardio done.


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

19.5 stone Jesus thats big, what weight do you reckon you would be when cut?


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

i reckon with no help at all i could be about 17 stone at 10% bf, but if i were to have some help maybe 18stone. iam 19 and half stone now at 16% bf but finding it hard to go lower so need a drastic change to improve. i know what i have to do to achieve it, just find it very hard to actually do it.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

was well pleased tonight i trained calfs and chest and i managed to get 5 reps with my previous 1 rep max on barbell bench press.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well got a bit bored of the dieting so for the next couple of months am going to concentrate on size and strength, im not going to alter my diet, just my training, then in a couple of months am going to really concentrate on loosing as much fat as possible. training is still going well, strength seems to have stopped increasing now so will see if i can improve it some how.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well this week my diet is going to be pretty strict, most oft meals for the week are going to be

cottage cheese

cous cous

fish and broccoli.

pretty strict week before I forget about dieting


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

adamdutton said:


> well this week my diet is going to be pretty strict, most oft meals for the week are going to be
> 
> cottage cheese
> 
> ...


Heh I have just read you're topic and it's a good read!

I was in a similar position a few months back and have a thread in the competitive journal section about it.

Looks like you're doing good mate anyway, keep up the good work!

~ Lee


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well been a good week of eating and training this week, i have actually been eating more than normal but feel i have lost some fat from around my waist (jeans are falling down) strength is still going up on certain exercises, think im going to start training legs again next week, but will probably just stick to front squats and normal squats, going to the gym in the morning with my brother to train chest and back, think im going to stick to this diet for a while as im liking it and things are going well, hope to get my bodyfat down while getting stronger and as im not the leanest person in the world should be achievable to a certain point.


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like you're winning the battle.

Good man, keep the faith!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym this morning with my brother and trained chest and back, was slightly weaker than when i train in an evening but strength was still ok. going to start training legs again too, probably start off with box squats as they tend to be better for my knees.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym tonight and trained legs, calves, biceps and forearms, was only in gym about 50 mins too so was a fast good workout, only did normal squats box squats and front squats for legs and that was enough, didnt want to push my knee too much will see how it feels tomorrow,


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

legs are pretty sore today including calves, and it feels good. will be going to gym tomorrow afternoon for a shoulder workout and think im going to try some thing different and go for high reps and less weight.


----------



## Buildo (Oct 6, 2010)

Good read

Keep going!

ps. get some new pics up too


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

ok here are some pics of me taken today, the quality isnt that good as my camera wouldnt focus properly for some reason, but after seeing these pics i have decided to ditch my strength training and up the intensity and reps for a while and am going to start the cardio and clean diet now,


----------



## fitdog (May 30, 2010)

Legs are huge! I have been doing 5x5 working heavy and seeing good results whilst losing body fat, eating clean 6 days a week maybe give that ago no need to be dieting and rebounding all the time, i know you have been training for many years but just go clean bulk/strength! and fat will come off too!


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Keep up the good work mate!

I'm going to bulk into christmas as it's the time for parties and excess, then cut into the new year in time for the good weather!


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

yes well that was my plan too until i saw the pics, and it takes me along time to strip the fat away too, i dont think i can build much more size naturally, so think i will try strip down naturally to see what needs improving and then try build some more lean size that way.

just got back from gym and trained delts and traps, i tried higher volume on delts so will see how they feel over the weekend,

By the way in these pics my weight is just over 19.5 stone probably about 276 lbs, so i suppose its not too bad to say im natural.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just setting off to the gym in 5 mins, going to train chest and triceps, trained shoulders yesterday so will see how they feel, but have been doing some plastering this morning and it doesnt even feel like i have trained them, my wrists have been giving me a bit of bother when i go heavy so am going to lighten the weight today on chest and go for more reps.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well back from the gym and it was a good session, trained a bit different today for chest and i liked it.

flat dumbbell press 8 to 12 reps

dips 8 to 10 reps

decline dumbell press 10 to 12 reps

cable crossovers 8 to 15 reps

then did triceps

rope pushdowns 10 to 20 reps

dumbbell tate presses (i love these) 12 to 15 reps

overhead cable extensions 20 reps

v bar pushdowns 12 reps down to 8 reps with 10 second rest between on same weight.

i looked at my self in the mirror after and was quite pleased, was bigger and fuller and looked leaner than yesterday (obviously the pump) but wish i looked like this all the time, but it has spurred me on to stick at the cut this time.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym this morning with my bro (fitdog) we got there for 9am, and did a pretty major back session, started with deadlifts also did a set of stiff leg deads too, then went onto wide grip pulldowns, then straight arm pulldowns and finished with a drop set just to fully toast lower lats, then went onto T-bar rows and on the last set we finished with negatives, we moved at pretty fast pace with little rest between sets and exercises, felt a bit sick too on the way home too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

well went to bed pretty early last night was probably asleep for 22:30 but had a restless night and was awake for 4am and couldnt get back to sleep, also i havnt been as tired or hungry at work today either, havnt really eaten much solid foods only some flapjack, will be having some chicked in a couple of hours but have mainly had protein drinks today and the only reason i had them was just to make sure i got some protein into me.

Will be going to gym tomorrow night for a leg session and maybe do a bvit of cardio too.


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

went to gym straight after work today and trained legs and biceps, started off with calves then did 4 sets of front squat then did 4 sets of normal squat doing 15 reps in each, legs were toast so that was it for legs, i then did some more on calves as i didnt feel the burn as much as last week, then did biceps, started with seated dumbbell curls then standing dumbbell curls then hammer curls then on to cable curls and thats it, it was quite a major bicep session for me as i only normaly do 1 or 2 exercises for biceps as they get pumped up with only 1 set.

This log will be coming to an end soon and will be starting a proper cutting one as iam going to be logging a product thanks to predator nutrition and EST. Running the log will give me much more focus and determination to stick at it than before as iam logging a product too so need to make sure i do it properly.


----------

